# Transitions when staining concrete



## rookiepb (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All

I am considering staining the concrete or maybe even using some of the new epoxy treatments,  The room I want to treat has carpet in it now and yes the previous owners dogs used it as a bathroom.  Can one stain concrete over this problem?  My other main question is how does one deal with the transitions.  In the entry way there is ceramic tile and in the kitchen there is vinyl.  Is there any way to do this and make it look right except for tearing out the ceramic and removing the vinyl?  Thanks for ur help.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Nov 3, 2008)

Rookiepb,

Just make sure when you remove the carpet, that if there is adhesives, that you get it all up, or you will see those spots through the stain.  A colored epoxy would cover it better, but you still need to remove as much adhesives as possible.  You can epoxy or acid stain right up to the tile or vinyl, and use a small threshold for the transition.  We did this in many places, and it really flowed well together.

Be aware to that if you have to do any patching (the acid stain will highlight that as well).  If you do want to go acid stain, and you do have patched areas and adhesives left, you can always put down a skim coat first, then stain, which will give you a more consistent look.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Allison


----------



## rookiepb (Nov 3, 2008)

Does the colored epoxy just make the floor look like painted concrete, or can it give the stained look as well.  What about where to dogs used the floor as a bathroom.  Will that effect the acid stain or paint?  I really have nothing to lose but some time i guess which ever way i go.  To many projects not enough time...thanks for you help.


----------



## SPISurfer (Nov 4, 2008)

Rookie:
We're going through the same flooring issues.  We have done both in our house, and have had it for 8 years.  We have a dog Shep/Chow/Husky mix.  The redo is because of the hurricane and flooding.  The acid stain really got messed up - rather the wax job ontop of the stain.  The stain is actually chipping in areas now.  We had water throughout the house for about 24 hours. The epoxy peeled in one area because we painted over mastic and we really gouged it with the refrigerator.

*Epoxy*
This is an opaque product.  We painted some bedrooms and the living room with Behr 2 part Epoxy paint.  Ontop we used the 1 part Epoxy clear, which is waxy acrylic base.  Apparently our Home Depot doesn't carry it anymore.  Behr claims I should be able to order it, but I'm have laziness issues the the chic at the store.

I have seen some really cool epoxy coatings in Arizona with chips in them.  Apparently they sell a bogus version of this at Lowes.  My AZ buddy says not to bother with it because it will peel up.  He was suppose to get back with me with contact info.  This stuff is also opaque.  It looks like terrazzo.

*Acid Stain*
Being a Texan you see plenty of this stuff around - Chilli's, Johnny Carrinos, malls.  I first did it back in 1999.  This was before the homeland security biohazard problems of shipping.  I order a sampler color online from the Stamp Store.    I liked the Red English and ordered 2 gallons.  I did not use their sealer because at the time it was too expensive for me.  I used the Behr's 1 part clear Epoxy.

The stuff at Lowes from quickrete looks the same.  Basically you pour the concentrated acid stuff in a plastic 5 gallon bucket add water and use a string mop.  Mop away - it make a noxious order so keep the windows open.  There's a fizzing chemical reaction.   I moped in circular motion for swirls.  I threw down some baking soda and shop vaccumed and wet mopped.  I made certain all the acid was up - think I let it sit a day (no reason) - and used a paint roller to apply the clear epoxy ontop.

Warning - the Behr epoxy clear coat - 
1.  I think I applied it with a nylon roller (can't remember).
2.  Make certain that it shaken well or it will have a funky chemically reaction and mess up your acid.
3.  When I used the epoxy with the home made acid stain, it turned a blue milky color which did go away within 1 week.  The milkiness returned in the house after the flood - and the wax job is now ruined.  It's dried and flaking off in spots.

Yes I even tried the homemade acid stain receipe from the internet.  It did not turn out as well.

I'm attaching pictures of the floors after the hurricane. The before pictures are stored in an offsite location.  We'll try to post them later.

*Transitions*
I never got around to installing transitions.  No one ever tripped or commented.  I have a picture from the white tile bathroom to the hallway and from another bathroom into the bedroom (tack strip pits not fixed).

Just do it!  And let us know how it goes....


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Nov 13, 2008)

i know of no pro who uses behr & few buy from the stamp store,,, stain doesn't chip if done correctly - the conc may have issues but good acid-reactive stain should penetrate to sufficient depth.

likewise water won't affect properly applied epoxies,,, the lowe product, as w/any apron store, is wtr-based - not acceptable to most pro's.

mops leave streaks - we use solo or sp sp sprayers exclusively for good results,,, just my $.03


----------

